# We are back in Spain...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

After nearly four months in Portugal - we are now at the lovely aire at Gelves by the riverside.

We are paying for a pitch for the first time in nearly three weeks too!








11 Euros a night with showers/wifi 



















More later!!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry - there was a duff link in the photo...










Too late to edit


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

how do you keep the van sooo clean on long tours ???


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Your pics are lovely! Where is Gelves? And where have you been in Portugal for 4 months? (I'm envious!)


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Keep up the blog, I like your style of writing. 

P.S. Some good information as well 


Trevor


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

peaky said:


> how do you keep the van sooo clean on long tours ???


I washed the wheels today for the first time on three weeks - I do wipe the van down now and then - its a bit dusty today  Havent used a car wash/spray since we arrived in March.

Maybe my camera filter removes dust.

It did get a very thourough clean before we came out and I do keep on top of it as I cant stand it being dirty - the good weather helps, trust me


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Wilmannie said:


> Your pics are lovely! Where is Gelves? And where have you been in Portugal for 4 months? (I'm envious!)


Gelves is near Seviila - abot 19 km out in fact...

my blog would tell youthat ! 

address is vvvvvdown therevvvv 

Todays diary is: http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com/pauls-diary-for-september/


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

TM59 said:


> Keep up the blog, I like your style of writing.


Well, thank you


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spain*

Will be there in a few weeks. Will yo be in the Alicante/Valencia area?

Have a good trip.

TM


----------

